# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Generer une List via xsd

## blaise_laporte

Bonjour

Je cherche  utiliser le tag _xsd:list_ dans mon fichier xsd afin que ma gnration de class java me donne un objet _List_

J'ai essay plusieurs tentative dans mon xsd, mais  chaque fois j'ai des erreur :



```

```

me donne l'erreur :




> [ERROR] s4s-elt-must-match.1: The content of 'column' must match (annotation?, (simpleType | complexType)?, (unique | key | keyref)*)). A problem was found starting at: simpleType.


sinon j'ai essaye plus simplement :



```

```

Mais j'ai l'erreur :




> [ERROR] s4s-att-not-allowed: Attribute 'name' cannot appear in element 'simpleType'.


Je ne sais donc vraiment pas comment gnrer une liste dans ma class java  partir du fichier xsd.

merci de votre aide.
Blaise

----------


## blaise_laporte

C'est bon, j'ai trouv :

dans mon xsd, je fais :



```

```

et j'obtiens dans mon java gnr :



```

```

Voila, en esprant que a puisse en aider certain

----------


## Denouche

Merci ;-)

----------

